# It's Mod Time Again!!!



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

It is cold in many parts of the country and Canada, but we are planning the summer trips and I have the bug to get some Mod projects going. I am ready to hook up and roll right now, except for the 3 feet of snow that surrounds the Outback.

Here is my list to complete by thaw time.

1. Quickie Flush: What are your opinions on installing two of them instead of one, one on each side of the tank, slightly offset from centerline???

2. MaxxAir Turbo Fan vent: With thermostat or without???

3. Electric Tongue Jack: (already being discussed other places) Which one would you buy???

4. Pleated Shower Door: Is it worth the money?? Does it really work good???

5. LED Tailights: I am scoping out having a red for stop/running, a yellow for turn and a clear for backup lights. Any suggestions??? (This one is not high on the list)

Any help or suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Kevin,

I, too, am catching the fever to modify!!!!!!!!









I am going to Quickie Flush as well, I like you idea of one on each side. I'll be interested to hear what others have to say about it.

I want to install the Maxxair Turbo Fan but I am a little chicken to go rooting around for wires and what not, let's say the confidence just isn't there for this one. I want to at the minimum install the Maxxair covers on all vents.

No electric jack for me yet. The wife has started a new workout program, so I was real quick to get in, "25 turns of a trailer jack at least 3X per trip, repeat as needed"!
















As for the pleated shower door, I have done this one







!!!! It is worth every penny and amount of effort. Before the pleated door, I got water on the floor, attack of the killer shower curtain, etc. major pain in the butt. Now, zero water on the floor, much more "finished" look to the bathroom and it brightens the room as well. I would highly recommend getting one. I would also highly recommend mounting it to the walls using hollow-anchor wall screws. I put a wall anchor in every spot that the shower wall had one and it works like a charm. I didn't have a digital camera then, but I do now, so I'll try to post some pictures of the finished product. You gotta do it though!!!

My other project is wheel chocks, the wooden 4 X 4 kind. I'll start with these and work my way up to the store bought kinds if necessary. I'm also installing shelves in the storage areas and making the door under the bathroom sink open out insead of down.

By the way, where are you guys and gals mounting the toilet paper roller in the bathroom? My wife asked me the other day where I was going to put it? After my initial response( up your ...), and after the pain subsided, I told her I would ask all of you.

I'm itching to get out also. Already have four trips to the beach planned and looking for any good (or hell bad) reason to go!

Jason


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Jason,

YES. Please post photos of the shower curtain mod. If you could post supplies used (and where purchased) that would be great as well.

Thanks, Randy


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

For the quickie flush, I think one is plenty, two would be way overkill and not worth the effort IMO. It's one of my favorite additions so far, makes cleaning the black tank a breeze.

Before I installed mine, I hooked it up to a hose and tried it out, sprayed a pattern of water in all directions about 15-20 feet. The pattern is a half dozen or so streams in a 90 degree arc with a couple streams pointing straight down so it gets good coverage of all parts of the tank. I installed mine in the end of the tank near where the sewer hook up is. From that location it sprays across the length of the tank. The sensors are in the middle of the tank where the drain is so they get a good stream of water past them.

Mike


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We have the elec tongue jack and it is worth its weight in gold. In this So TX heat and humidity, it saves trips to the ER for heatstroke. We want the accordion shower curtain, and would appreciate photos as well. I know they are online at Campers Choice and run about $80 or so with shipping. I'm going to wait until the Houston RV show 2/12/05 to see if anyone has them in stock.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

It was a beautiful weekend in the Great Northwest (at least on the dry side of the state), so I was able to get some work done. I fixed my gutter which would have been a warranty item but not worth the $2 diesel to get it there and installed a 700 invertor. The invertor will allow me to get up at o'dark thirty to watch a little tv without disturbing DW with generator noise. I also installed an IR head set system. Cleaned the roof, too. I'm getting ready for our 1,000 mile pull to Las Vegas in March.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

1. Quickie Flush: Do it! Well worth the time, very glad I did. I wouldn't buy a camper without one now.

2. MaxxAir Turbo Fan vent: For me, save the money and go without. To much automation for me, I need to have some control over something!

3. Electric Tongue Jack: I think they are all good, just buy one well more than what you need. Watch for the sales at CW or CC.

4. Pleated Shower Door: Yes! Buy from Campers Choice and save a few bucks over Camping World. In looking for a new camper they all have shower doors now. Must admit the camper we like has the radius shower with more room, big hit with the wife. Is it a must? depends on the kids, I think its well worth the money.

5. LED Tailights: Old English Proverb - if its not broken and its not keeping my beer cold don't bother. I know its all the rage and on the inside to save battery power I say do it, for tail lights? Humm I don't know at .79 cents a bulb I can replace a bunch... not that I ever have.

Sounds like some big purchases; fan, jack and shower door. Compare CC to the CW club and non-club price, see if the membership will pay for itself. The sales with the club only take a few to save you money.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Kevin,

Quickie flush: On my list too! I agree with Mike, I don't think two are needed. I looked at one while at the dealer a few months ago, and it looks like one would be sufficient.

TurboMaxx Fan: A must do. I went with the without thermostat option. I pretty much leave it running the whole time we are camping just to keep some air moving. On low, you can't even hear it.

Electric Tongue Jack: On my list too!

Pleated Shower door: Not currently on the list. I kind of like the freedom of movement I get with the curtain, and I have not had a problem with water on the floor.....yet.

LED taillights: Not on my list, and not planning on adding it either.

Good luck with everything, and let us know what you decide.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Well this I think will be my order,

Shower door
Quickie flush, just one, even though I like to overkill things.
Plain vent cover for the bathroom vent, already have them on the others.

Power vent, after I thought about it, we live where it is cold and it probably would be off most of the time.

LED lights are only to have a bright light system, not for any other reason. I have never been a fan of the stop and turn being the same bulb just different brightnesses. I want someone to know when I am changing lanes or when I am hitting the brakes. This can wait till I find the lights at a reasonable price.

Power jack is not really a necessity since I am young and strong like bull.

Since I spent a bunch of Ben Franklins on a metal detector, I will conserve to start the season.

Sounds like a plan, just need approval from the boss.

Thanks for the advice

Kevin


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Jason,

The wood wheel chocks work really well if you cut a curve to match the tire profile, although not necessary, just gives more surface contact. And get the ratcheting wrench, you can fly with that baby.

Did you MOD the dinette rail support system yet? It is adding a piece to make the ledge wider so if the table is down for the bed, the bed doesn't fall off.

The TP just sits in the cabinet shelf, there is no holder mounted anywhere. Haven't heard anyone complain about it yet, so it must be ok.

KS


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I mounted the TP holder under the medicine cabinet over the sink. Sounds strange, but it's out of the way, and within easy reach.

I wish they'd start making larger bathrooms! With all the space in these units, another foot each way would've been great!

I want the TurboMaxx and an electric jack. I guess I better study up on the Quickie flush thing.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I like all of the above mods as well.

The real easy one is converting the tip out drawer to a slide drawer. Take the extra hinging you have and move them to the bathroom and convert the tip laundry hamper door to a proper door. I have completed part A and once the snow melts part b. (mod can be done for very little $$)

Thor


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I just mounted the TP holder to the inside of the bathroom door. We'll see how long it takes to knock it off. For now, it seems to be in a good spot.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

You know these paper towel holders that are just a stick on a stand, i.e., the paper towel slips over the stick vertically. You can buy them anywhere, some have suction cups on the bottom. That's what we use for TP. Holds 3 rolls I believe.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Whoa VDUB, that sounds like something even my kids could load (they seem to have trouble with the spring loaded type - a motivation problem rather than a technical issue) where do you put it in the bathroom?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Boy this thread sure has headed to the crapper........


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

V....
That's some serious paperwork! Great idea though. With limited bathroom space, a nice recessed hanger would have been nice.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, in our bathroom, it's accesable from almost anywhere. The bathroom is only 5x3 maybe. So we park it in the far corner, but it frequently gets moved. It's never tipped over that I recall.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

V..

Please do post any pics while mods in use
















Thor


----------

